
Why Speakers Suck, a follow-on to Reid Hoffman's post about panels - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/why-speakers-suck-7ee39e7793bf#klsjdfkjlkj23n
======
im_down_w_otp
In 10+ years of going to conferences I've seen exactly three truly great
presentations (which a measure by whether or not I can still remember them,
their core fact, and if they impacted my work or my own presentations in any
way). One by Netflix's Casey Rosenthal, one by Hashicorp's tandem of Mitchell
Hashimoto & Armon Dadgar, and one by Erlang Solutions' Iñaki Garay.

I've seen a _lot_ of presentations over the years, and some of been good, but
have been ultimately forgettable over time. Most have failed the simplest
litmus test I use... does it seem like the speaker would want to sit through
their own presentation? Because usually it seems like they want the audience
to sit through something they themselves wouldn't want to wade through if they
were in their own audience.

